
Airbnb host's horror as squatter takes over - nreece
http://www.theage.com.au/travel/travel-planning/travel-news/airbnb-hosts-horror-as-squatter-takes-over-20140721-3cahg.html
======
vrikis
I've contacted AirBnB regarding several unprofessional experiences, and I've
found that AirBnB themselves were quite amateur. This has changed, and AirBnB
are starting to grow up. Hopefully this sort of stuff doesn't happen again...

